# And it all leads up to the fact that...I'm crazy?



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

We had to do a report on mental illness in my psychology class and I chose agoraphobia.And the more I read, the more I realized I think I was at one time an agoraphobic, and I think I still slightly have the same problem.When I first got IBS, I would not leave the house and would freak out everytime I did. Even if I was going 5 minutes away.I've learned to cope and to go places, but I still can't travel and everytime I go somwhere I have to try and talk myself out of a panic attack the entire time, and it's making me wonder now if my IBS isn't entirely just anxiety induced...Like, maybe I got sick and got D one time in a public place and ever since I just have associated those situations with being sick.What if my IBS is all...I don't know, in my head like everyone always tells me?Gah. I do feel like I'm crazy now.If it is entirely anxiety related...do any of you have the same problems and how do you get rid of them?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a name for this although usually reported in medical students.Medical Studentitis http://www.studentbmj.com/back_issues/0903/reviews/347a.htmlIt is pretty common for people when doing research into anything like that to either figure out that they themselves have it, or in some cases, various assorted people they know have it.K.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Many people with IBS are indeed agoraphobic. I found Aaron Beck's books very useful in dealing with it.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't think I'm a hypochondriac, because I don't feel like I have every disease I know or learn about.It's just when it comes to my IBS and the panic attacks that go along with it... I'm starting to wonder if it didn't all turn into some sort of cycle and so now the IBS is as much from anxiety as it is from real reasons.


----------



## 20318 (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't think you are crazy. When I have my issues with IBS, I don't want to leave the house either. I am afraid I won't make it to the bathroom which has happened to me many times. I don't think you are crazy, I think you are just scared. Living with this is difficult..but it doesn't mean you are crazy!Barbara


----------

